# Myrtle Beach, Cocoa Beach or Daytona Beach 9/17-9/24



## darrius1st (Sep 4, 2016)

I need a 2 bedroom unit for this week? Oceanfront!!!!


----------



## cheongsc75 (Sep 10, 2016)

here what i have on 9/17-9/24 Florida:

Blue Tree Resort
United States, Florida, Orlando	2b / 6	17 Sep 2016

Club Sea Oats
United States, Florida, Daytona/Ormond Beach	1b / 4  17 Sep 2016

Lehigh Resort Club
United States, Florida, South West	1b / 4	17 Sep 2016

Ventura at Boca Raton
United States, Florida, Boca Raton/Delray Beach  2b / 6  17 Sep 2016

Ventura at Boca Raton
United States, Florida, Boca Raton/Delray Beach	3b / 8	17 Sep 2016

Price is $500 per week
If you see something you are interest on, pls contact me.


----------

